# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الاهلي vs الهلال

## RED PLANET

*تقدم الاهلي علي الهلال بهدف
قولوا يارب 

*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*يارب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عصر زي العصر
قولوا يارب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*لسان حال الاهلة
وينك يا حكم ؟؟
وين الدور الوطني للحكم ؟
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*كيف الأوضاع ؟
*

----------


## محمد star

*يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*  يارب يارب
أجعل بينهم وبين شباك
الاهلى سداً منيعاً
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المرض عادلوا
*

----------


## محمد star

*ده شنو يااهلى بالقته وشذيت
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*سادومبا الهدف الثاني
نهية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*السادومبا دا يعملو ليه شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*ناسك الجلافيط جابوه التانى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الاهلي يتعادل
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*الأهلي عادل ولا لسه ؟
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قولوا يارب
ادعوا للاهلي باثبات

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

ههههههههههههه



 عليكم الله شوفو الحاقد دا
 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*جلافيط منتهين ربنا يورينا فيهم يوم (الرجا إن شاء الله يرجهم)
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*عليك الله يارد لو عندك وصف أكتر من حاقد ده جيبو لانو فتنا مرحلة الحقد
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azmi shosh
					

عليك الله يارد لو عندك وصف أكتر من حاقد ده جيبو لانو فتنا مرحلة الحقد




:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*المشكلة الوهم ديل بجيبو الاقوان بدري الأول في الدقيقة عشرة التاني في الدقيقة خمسة الشوط التاني بس  درنو وأغلبو عديل وود زغبير مابزعل ابوهو
*

----------


## الشمشار

*هسي الكوره كم كم ؟
ملحوظه ناس منتدي دبيب البلد متجرسين كانو هههههههههه 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*قولو يارب
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*تنين تنين
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

هسي الكوره كم كم ؟
ملحوظه ناس منتدي دبيب البلد متجرسين كانو هههههههههه 




تعادل 2/2
 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله ادينا الفي مرادنا ههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ظوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط نهاية اللقاء 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررربت 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ظوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووط نهاية اللقاء 



علي قووووول الرشيد 
يااااااااااااااااراااااااااااااجل 
بالغت ههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*تعادل الدقيقة 42
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

علي قووووول الرشيد 
يااااااااااااااااراااااااااااااجل 
بالغت ههههههههههههههه 




و الله بتكلم امكن تنتهي 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا الله يا الله
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المرض ديل مرزقين اتوقعهم في اي لحظة يجيبوا قون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*المرض جابو قون
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما قلت ليكم ديل مرزقين
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

المرض جابو قون



لااله الا الله خبر اسود 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يا رب تعادل
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااخ ما ممكن يجيبو قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون        حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتهت
3/2
للمرض
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله

قات الحزينة تفرح مالاتلهاش مطرح

دي اللغة الحضرية طبعا
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*انا ماشفت الكووووووووووورة لكن والله متاكد انو التحكيم ساعد في الهدف التالت 
عليكم الله الشاف الكورة يقول لينا صح ولا غلط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينه بقى مخلص الهلال الان
جاب قون في الموردة فك الشفره وجاب قون في الاهلي فك الشفره
يعني 4 نقاط جايبها براهو
القون التاني جابو كاريكا يعني سادومبا عدى سكواها بي قون واحد بس
*

----------

